# Leg vise screw dimensions?



## toolmike (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to build a "benchcrafted" look-alike leg vise screw using the LN Large Single Screw Vise - the only
thing I don't know is the diameter of the end of the threaded screw where it joins the handle fixture. Anyone pulled one of these apart, or made a similar change? The LN website has very little in the way of specs.










The idea is to remove the handle fixture (assuming from the photos on the LN website that this can be done
easily), and replace with a hand wheel from Reid supply or somewhere.

greatly appreciated!
Mike


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Large Single Screw Vise

The larger single screw is ideal for a leg vise on your workbench (shown above). 1-1/8" diameter, with an overall length of 20". Rolled acme thread screw, 5tpi, and screw length of 18-5/8". Total weight is 7.5 lbs.

From LN website


----------



## toolmike (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay, got word back from LN - the spindle where the T-Handle fits is milled down to .750" (3/4"), for anyone else
interested in a less expensive route to a leg vise screw.
Mike


----------

